# Honda G300 engine on F800 rotavator



## jerreh (Oct 12, 2014)

Hi, I want to rehabilitate this engine that hasn't been used for over 16 years.. rather than yank at the starter cord and possibly cause a lot of damage, i'd sooner do a step by step teardown, cleaning as i go and then put it back together and see what happens.. Any assistance (especially a recommended step-by-step plan) would be much much appreciated! :smile:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I have an old B&S that sat around for more than 20yrs.....closer to 25. I just made sure the engine would turn and the oil was filled up. Drained the gas tank and fuel line.....refilled and primed the carb. That was in 2009 and the tiller still runs fine......nothing else has been done except change the spark plug.

Maybe pull the spark plug and put a tbsp of oil in the cylinder......with the plug still out, pull the starter cord a few times to make sure the engine turns freely.


----------

